# Mini scape concept



## AnhBui (28 Jan 2019)

I just recently converted one leftover aquarium into a dozo for experimenting new hardscape concept. Check out my video below for the idea


----------



## AnhBui (31 Jan 2019)

Had some fun tweaking it


----------



## Keith GH (31 Jan 2019)

AnhBui
Over the years I have seen a few Petrified wood Aquascapes a few excellent but many less than average.

I have never seen one done so small and looking excellent.

Keith


----------



## AnhBui (31 Jan 2019)

Keith GH said:


> AnhBui
> Over the years I have seen a few Petrified wood Aquascapes a few excellent but many less than average.
> 
> I have never seen one done so small and looking excellent.
> ...



Hi Keith, thank you


----------



## rebel (31 Jan 2019)

Petrified wood can be difficult to keep at scale. Nice work there. What plants will you choose?


----------



## AnhBui (31 Jan 2019)

rebel said:


> Petrified wood can be difficult to keep at scale. Nice work there. What plants will you choose?



This is just a concept and tank, in fact, is very small (25x15x8cm). I have no plan for planting it but keep it as reference for my future larger scale project


----------



## AnhBui (1 Feb 2019)

Here is its video I filmed today


----------



## Keith GH (2 Feb 2019)

AnhBui

That is an excellent video its extremely easy to look at it and relax main reason its not fast and jumping all over the place

Your video highlighted one point very much every thing it's too neat and tidy especially the RH side.  

This is not the best example but its nature.   Note all the broken bits and pieces scattered every also, note they are not sitting on top of the ground over the years they are partially buried which gives it  an even more aged appeal.

Keith


----------



## AnhBui (2 Feb 2019)

Keith GH said:


> AnhBui
> 
> That is an excellent video its extremely easy to look at it and relax main reason its not fast and jumping all over the place
> 
> ...



Hi Keith,

Thanks for comments. I really appreciate it. Mimicking nature is my ultimate goal. I definitely would use your hints for my future scape at large scale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

